# Best liquids for Twisp



## Robby (26/5/15)

Would i be best to use the liquids made by Twisp or would any other liquid be fine?


----------



## Andre (26/5/15)

Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

As I remember, the Twisp atomizers prefer Twisp juices. However, their newest Aero is a rebranded Ego One and any joose will do in there.


----------



## Neil (26/5/15)

Robby said:


> Would i be best to use the liquids made by Twisp or would any other liquid be fine?


 I wouldn't put a high VG liquid in your Twisp, I don't think the wicks would absorb it quick enough.


----------



## Ashley A (26/5/15)

I used Vapour Mountain juice in my Twisp almost exclusively and it was great. Could warrant buying Twisp juice at their prices when VM taste miles better and was much cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PdT (26/5/15)

Hey Ashley, would you say the VM flavours taste better in the twisp than the twisp flavours?


----------



## Ashley A (26/5/15)

PdT said:


> Hey Ashley, would you say the VM flavours taste better in the twisp than the twisp flavours?


Taste is subjective but I certainly would. They worked very well in there to me while most of the Twisp flavours themselves tasted a bit "ashy" to me. I always got a bit of an ash like taste from them no matter which I used. I only really enjoyed the Tabacco No.1 from Twisp until I discovered VM4 and then that stopped very fast. Ended up giving away my Twisp juices wit the devices when I sold them.


----------



## cfm78910 (26/5/15)

I never enjoyed Twisp's juices. At R 200 for 20ml they are way too expensive for what they are. For much less money you can choose from some fantastic local juices. Check out the juice reviews elsewhere on this forum and buy a few in 10ml bottles to see what you like. Even some imported juices like Nicoticket (R 230 for 30ml from JuicyJoes) are cheaper than Twisp's and IMHO a lot better.


----------

